

Ask HN: What to learn to create amazing sites - hodbby

I want to create a commercial website. 
I have knowledge in programming but never used it.
I am trying these days to learn Python on my own but my time is limited. 
Just bumped into this amazing website 42floors.com
and i thought to myself that this is exactly what i want.
So my question is- What should i learn? how do you think I can learn it? and if you know good sites for that purpose?<p>Thank you all
======
ScottWhigham
The idea that creating "amazing sites" requires nothing but programming skill
and dexterity is just wrong. There is so much that goes into creating an
amazing site, and many would argue that "programming" is the least of it. I'm
not suggesting programming is unimportant; I'm just pointing out that it is
just one piece of many. And besides - the term "programming" is sort of being
thrown about along with HTML and CSS. I don't really consider writing HTML or
CSS to really be "programming" so I'd just sort of beware of some of the
advice you're given. Are they important? Of course. But that's just one aspect
of a site, just as "programming" might be just one part of "site development".

I wish I had links to share or book suggestions to provide but I don't really
know of any that walk you through every aspect. I can just rattle a few ideas
out and you can take away (or ignore) as you wish:

    
    
      User experience
      SQL programming
      SQL administration
      Front end design
      Front end image creation
      Front end coding (HTML, CSS, and wiring up lang./frameworks used)
      Middle tier coding
    

I think tzaman is about right with the 3-5 years estimation _for most people_.
There are a few folks who can do this in 2-4 years too and even fewer would
could do it in a year.

~~~
hodbby
well written answer. I am looking for faster lane, don't have 3-5 years. What
do you suggest?

------
factorialboy
Here's a minimal list:

* HTML / HTML5 * CSS * JavaScript

Later on, when you feel the need for server side programming:

* JavaScript on Node.js

------
hackNightly
The 42 floors website is JavaScript heavy, so if you want something comparable
you'll want to be well versed in the three web languages; HTML, CSS, and
JavaScript. Codecademy.com is a great place to get started, and there are
plenty of free resources online to help you along. With focus and
determination, you'll be building JavaScript apps like 42 floors in no time.

~~~
hodbby
Thank for the quick response. How long does it take to learn these 3 languages
(consider the fact i had 10 years ago CS degree but never used it)?

~~~
tzaman
If you're in it alone, I'd say 3 - 5 years.

~~~
hodbby
Sorry, didnt get your answer. It may take me up to 5 years? and what do you
mean by saying "... in it alone"

~~~
tzaman
Okay, to build something like 42floors you need the following knowledge
(guesstimating):

\- HTML5

\- CSS3

\- Javascript

\- basics of image manipulation

\- some kind of backend language (PHP, Python, Ruby, Node.js,...)

\- some kind of database engine knowledge (SQL, NoSQL, both?)

\- user experience planning, testing and execution

\- extensive server administration

\- different APIs

These are just the technical aspects, now count in the whole business side of
things. 3-5 years. Probably more if you want to master all of the above.

~~~
hodbby
Got the picture. Well, that will not put me down. I have CS degree, I have 14
years experiences in High-Tech industry as a QA and lots of knowledge. My goal
is to be a founder of a similar site (technically) like 24floors.com and I
need to start somewhere. Thanks tzaman.

------
wunki
I would pick a framework Django (Python) and or Ruby on Rails (Ruby). Not
because they are better, but because there is lots of documentation and
howto's and and it's relative easy to get something on the screen. That keeps
you motivated and you will pick up on the language along the way.

~~~
hodbby
That's why I did started Python, Until I saw this amazing site.

